# Started the ordering process... 2011 335xi e92



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Great pics and story folks! I am new here and hopefully will be doing the ED in June/July


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

BRAISKI said:


> Great pics and story folks! I am new here and hopefully will be doing the ED in June/July


To meet that timeframe you should be making decisions and placing your order soon.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

berford said:


> To meet that timeframe you should be making decisions and placing your order soon.


I actually started the process today. But it has to be based on 2010 since there is no pricing yet for 2011. Until they will get a pricing for the 2011 and production date, I will not know yet. But its fine since I will be going to Germany at the end of June anyways. Hopefully 5 months is enough to get the date I want.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

My ED is set for June 28!


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

BRAISKI said:


> My ED is set for June 28!


Congrats...should be a blast. What are the specs on your ride-to-be?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I split-off your post from the thread "Post your ED pictures here" Going forward please stay on topic of the thread. *ESPECIALLY ON A STICKY thread!*

Thank you
beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

berford said:


> Congrats...should be a blast. What are the specs on your ride-to-be?


Here are the Basic Stuff...


```
WC73 - 335i xDrive Coupe $53,600.00
ZFU - Navigation Package (2010) $2,000.00
ZGW - Executive Package $2,300.00
ZGG - Audiophile Sound Package $1,700.00
ZKN - M Sport Package (10) $3,500.00
MET - Metallic Colour $800.00
LEA-D - Dakota Leather $0.00
TOTAL MSRP $63,900.00
```
One of the things I want to get is the 225M rims but its not available as an upgrade but most likely for the 2011.

However since there is no 2011 pricing yet it has to be based on a 2010 getting ready for the financial side. I will have to go back to the dealer around April to sign the papers again for a 2011.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

beewang said:


> I split-off your post from the thread "Post your ED pictures here" Going forward please stay on topic of the thread. *ESPECIALLY ON A STICKY thread!*
> 
> Thank you
> beewang:bigpimp:


Thanks.. Can you change the tittle on the thread?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, send me a PM on the new title and i will change it


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Actually, 2011 pricing IS available here:
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347070

-Michael


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

mrdirosa said:


> Actually, 2011 pricing IS available here:
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=347070
> 
> -Michael


Saw that but I am from Canada so I need a Canadian price...


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

No 2011 prices yet for Cda....

April production has just been released - make sure you have your paperwork sent to Whitby in plenty of time if not already done


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if they will load the European Map for "free" or do I have to buy the disc there?


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

BRAISKI said:


> Great pics and story folks! I am new here and hopefully will be doing the ED in June/July


Congrats, now watch as time slows down


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

BRAISKI said:


> Does anyone know if they will load the European Map for "free" or do I have to buy the disc there?


Yes, it will be in your HD - when the car is returned to you, your retailer should re-program the Nav for NA maps.... we do not charge our clients for this prior to re-delivery

Pricing was also released late today as well, btw

Best of luck!


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats good... I read on the Canadian website that the European map is available at the BMW store.

Also can my friend drive? I am just wondering since there will be a lot of driving just in case if I am extremely tired to drive...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

BRAISKI said:


> ...
> 
> Also can my friend drive? I am just wondering since there will be a lot of driving just in case if I am extremely tired to drive...


:dunno: 
Not sure why you are asking us as to the ability to manuvere a motor vehicle of your friend... does your friend have a name so I can check against the data base

LOL!!

Seriously... its your car... don't you get to decide who gets to drive your car??!!:angel:

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

beewang said:


> :dunno:
> Not sure why you are asking us as to the ability to manuvere a motor vehicle of your friend... does your friend have a name so I can check against the data base
> 
> LOL!!
> ...


Well I am wondering for insurance purposes. I know I can let anyone drive but the question is will they be insured if something happens (God forbid). I should have been more specific...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Your new car comes with comprehensive insurance paid by BMW. Anyone w/ legal driving privilege are covered so long as they sign on the insurance document.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Finally got my VIN today! :thumbs:


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Leaving Saturday to go to Munich and picking up the car on Monday!!!


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

BRAISKI said:


> Leaving Saturday to go to Munich and picking up the car on Monday!!!


Saturday is about 3 weeks away and Monday is about 4 weeks away. It has something to do with time dialation and the Welt.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

mgthompson said:


> Saturday is about 3 weeks away and Monday is about 4 weeks away. It has something to do with time dialation and the Welt.


Its ok, I will be traveling through a worm hole.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Fun to see a an old thread brought back up again like this. Have a great trip and enjoy that Welt pickup. Quite an experience!!


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

I just started the ordering process for a 2011 335xi for early September pick up, hoping to get the car before Christmas. 

Have a safe trip and I will be waiting to hear how your trip went!


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Its 12:49 am and I can't sleep!


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

I am at the Welt now!


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Some pics...










The wheel gap is horrible


----------



## Christopher K (May 11, 2010)

Awesome. Have fun!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats - now the fun starts. Hoping to hear and see more.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice! Enjoy the new car over there - and rip those Pilot Sports up! I got the crummy Bridgestones on mine... 

-Michael


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Guys, I was informed that I can't pass 3k RPM until 2000 kms however the BMW lady told me that I can go as fast as I can. So would that exclude if I am driving on 6th @ say 200 kmh? At 140kmh its already 3k RPM. I am going to Nurburgring tomorrow and I only have 900kms so far


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

mrdirosa said:


> Nice! Enjoy the new car over there - and rip those Pilot Sports up! I got the crummy Bridgestones on mine...
> 
> -Michael


Hmmm so the previous M-Package was different?

Were all of the 3 series previously have the same brand and model of tires?


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

More pics...














































In Switzerland


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh before I forget THANKS to this forum and some of its members for all the info I got and needed for the ED and the Nürburgring information. My time today was priceless!


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## LightWerkz (May 8, 2007)

Awesome updates, I cant wait to get on the Ring.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Bump! Got something today from the mail! 



















The BRIAN G was given by my friends' parents while I was staying with them, the date on the side was the date that I picked up my car 

It would have been cool if it was B RIAN G since its from Berlin  but at least this is authentic (from Germany) not like the others around where they order online.


----------

